# RecipeDB - galaxy amber ale



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

galaxy amber ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes the 2 day secondary is cold crashing for two days before bottling. galena hops are galaxy hops. mashed @ 66 degree's for 75 minutes. US-05 yeast.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.6 kg BB Pale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraamber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         15L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 30.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.27%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 15L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 2 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

My second all grain with help from Nev @ gryphon brewing. Thanks Nev


----------



## Truman42 (16/1/12)

Might have to give his a crack, I like using Galaxy hops in my brews. I was at G&G last Saturday and they said they havent been able to get any Williamette and dont know when they will next.
What would be a good substitute for this?

The only other thing I might do is dry hop in the cube with galaxy just to add that nice galaxy punch to it.

Have you tried it yet, how does it taste?


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

i tested it out of the kettle last night. I finished it 12am...

there is a fair kick of bitterness as my efficiency was at 60%. you can swap williamette for any of these

glacier, Fuggle, Tettnanger, Styrian Goldings. 

I know that glacier will give a grassy taste depending when added to the brew. i would go with fuggles.

I did add some galaxy at flame out as i had SFA left (around 4 grams)

i left some in the hydrometer to test the reading tomorrow but instead i am woken to the sight of a krausen and a nice fermenting hydrometer.. i need to clean them now i think...


----------



## Truman42 (18/1/12)

Hey mate just wondering did you chill or no chill for this and was your boil 60 or 90 mins?

Im going to give this a crack tonight.

I couldnt get Caraamber or Caramunich I. Instead I got Cara malt and Amber malt which the LHBS suggested. 

I might also either add some Galaxy at flameout or dry hop in my cube.


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

i no chilled and pitched into the cube. i added the 4g i had left of galaxy in at flame out. give a very full on passionfruit aroma.

i would try some of the wort to see what you think.


----------



## Fish13 (10/2/12)

Truman said:


> Hey mate just wondering did you chill or no chill for this and was your boil 60 or 90 mins?
> 
> Im going to give this a crack tonight.
> 
> ...



Has a nice passionfruit taste and has a lingering bitterness to it that doesn't stop you drinking it. it is very dry but almost bright.
The caramunich should give it better head retention too. the head dissipates but does sort of linger after every mouthful.


----------



## drsmurto (10/2/12)

Is the caramunich I actually Munich I?

If not you have 21% crystal malt and that is huge.


----------



## sponge (10/2/12)

You took the words right out of my mouth smurto.




Sponge


----------



## Fish13 (10/2/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Is the caramunich I actually Munich I?
> 
> If not you have 21% crystal malt and that is huge.



i'll read my brew notes again as the brew mate recipe seems way out...


----------



## Fish13 (10/2/12)

DOH!

yes the caramunich is actually munich 1 . Just reread my invoice. stupid me


----------



## drsmurto (10/2/12)

So the listed recipe is now correct?

2.6kg pale malt
0.5kg munich
0.5kg caraamber

You sure it's not 0.25kg caraamber?


----------



## Fish13 (10/2/12)

DrSmurto said:


> So the listed recipe is now correct?
> 
> 2.6kg pale malt
> 0.5kg munich
> ...



yes .25kg stupid invoice reading fail


----------



## Truman42 (10/2/12)

I bottled mine on Wednesday. Ended up dry hopping with galaxy and Amarillo as I didn't have much galaxy left. L let you know how it turns out?


----------



## Truman42 (11/4/12)

Just tried this again after letting it condition a bit longer and its bloody good. Ive noticed when you dry hop with Galaxy you have to leave it at least 6-8 weeks before that sickly sweet Galaxy flavour starts to dissipate and the true hop flavour starts to come through.
Its not quite there yet but its close.


----------



## Truman42 (11/4/12)

Probably a bit dark for an Amber Ale though...What do you think???


----------



## beerbog (11/4/12)

Looks good though, nice head. :beerbang:


----------



## Fish13 (11/4/12)

i reckon its spot on mate!


----------

